# Help your favorite Rescue win $$ from Petfinder



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

*<span style="color: #009900"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>The Animal Rescue Site $100,000 Shelter+ Challenge - together with Petfinder

The Animal Rescue Site is awarding $100,000 in grants to eligible Petfinder.com member rescue organizations. The grand prize is a $20,000 grant and there are many more prizes ranging from $1,000 for weekly winners up to $5,000 for the runner-up. There will be a winner in every state as well as other grants!

The Petfinder.com rescue organizations with the most votes will win. You can click to help animals at http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com, and then vote for your favorite participating Petfinder.com shelter. Clicking and voting are free, with no registration required. You can vote once every day during the Challenge, which starts on April 13th, 2009 and ends July 26th, 2009.

Visit http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com to learn more. It's free, and only takes a moment of your time. Thank you!</span></span>
*


----------

